# Hello from Valhalla Mice in Kamloops, British Columbia



## valhallamice (May 25, 2013)

Hi!
We are a small home-based mousery in Kamloops, BC! 
We have about 15 mice of various colors and we would like to connect with other mouseries in the area.

Thanks!
Valhalla Mice

www.facebook.com/valhallamice


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello and welcome, beautiful mice


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## valhallamice (May 25, 2013)

Thank you


----------

